# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  الكعب العالي

## حفيدة المتولي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام علي رسول الله محمدوعلي اله وصحبه اجمعين
اما بعد
اخواتي لقد انتشر بيننا معشر النساء لبس الكعي العالي
لا ادري لماذا
تخيلو اخواتي انني اعاني لاجد اكرمكم الله حذاء ارضي
واذا وجدته غالبا ما يكون شكله غير مرضي
اما الكعب العالي فجميع اشكاله جميله ومتوفر في كل مكان
هل هذا ابتلاء ام انها حرب الموضي والتشبه
اذكر لكم موقف جعلني اطرح هذا الموضوع
اخوتي بفضل من الله ومنه  انني ارتدي الحجاب كاملا اي لا يبدي مني 
ولا شعرة ولا ظفر ولله الحمد
المهم انني كنت  ذاهبه لزيارة صديقتي طبعا بسيارتنا الخاصه
اذا لا احد سامر امامه سوى محارمي او صديقتي
ونحن في الطريق تذكرت موعد الطبيبه
فقلنا نمر الاول الطبيبه
وبالفعل واختكم طبعا لابسه كعب عالي ويمكن  هذه ثاني مره اخرج به
تخيلو اذا بالسستر تمسك يبدي وتقول  اختي اري عليك علامات
الالتزام فلما هذا الكعب
فنظرت اليها اذا بها بكامل حجابها الابيض لا يظهر منها شئ
فستحقرت نفسي ولم استطع الرد الا بجزاكي الله خير

وهل هذا الحذاء جائز ام غير جائز  ام به خلاف 



اريد منكن اخوتي اثرائي في هذا الموضوع


ولكم جزبل الشكر

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
فعلا من المؤسف ذلك 

حكم لبس الكعب العالي للنساء ما حكم لبس الكعب العالي للنساء؟. 
الحمد لله 
لبس الكعب العالي لا يجوز لأنه يُعرض المرأة للسقوط ، والإنسان مأمور شرعاً بتجنب المخاطر بمثل عموم قوله تعالى : ( ولا تقتلوا أنفسكم ) النساء/29 ، وقوله تعالى : ( ولا تلقوا بأيديكم إلى التهلكة ) البقرة/195 كما أنه يُظهر قامة المرأة وعجيزتها بأكثر مما هي عليه ، وفي هذا تدليس وإبداء لبعض الزينة التي نهيت عن إبدائها المرأة المؤمنة بقوله تعالى : ( ولا يبدين زينتهن إلا لبعولتهن أو آبائهن أو آباء بعولتهن أو أبنائهن أو أبناء بعولتهن أو إخوانهن أو بني إخوانهن أو نسائهن ) النور/31 انتهى من فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة ( مجلة البحوث 9/46 ) 
وكذلك فهو يجعلها مائلة إلى الأمام فيخشى انطباق وعيد المائلات المميلات عليها ، وهو يؤذي الظهر وهذا ثبت طبياً . وكذلك يصدر الكعب صوتاً يلفت أسماع الرجال ويفتنهم ، نسأل الله السلامة والعافية. 

الإسلام سؤال وجواب
الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد 

وستجدين ماتبحثين عنه بإذن الله إليك الروابط أختآه
حكم لبس الكعب العالي للنساء
ما حكم الإسلام في لبس الحذاء ذي الكعب العالي؟

----------


## زوجة وأم

لا أدري كيف تستطيع النساء لبس الكعب العالي 
جربته مرة واحدة في عرس صديقةٍ لي، وبعد المشي فيه لمدة ربع ساعة تقريبا أو اكثر قليلا بدأت قدماي تؤلمني ووصلت لدرجة لا تُحتمل، وكذلك  وجدت صعوبة في المشي فيه، فلم ألبسه بعد ذلك اليوم.

----------


## حكمة

أصحاب العقول في راحة يا أخية ،، 
ومثل ما مر عليك من موقف مر عليّ من قبل ووجدت نفسي في موقف لا يحسد عليه ،،
فهناك الصوت الصادر من الكعب العالي وا ويلتاه ،،
 (وهو وبالنسبة لي ليس بعالي )!!
وألتفتت الأنظار إليّ ،، وا خجلتاه 
فتمنيت حينها أن أخلع الحذاء وأمشي حافية ،، لقد قتلني حينها الحياء !!
الحذاء والكعب العالي ،، 
وإن قلت لك يا أخية تلبسه الممرضات في المستشفيات !!
وإن قلت لك تلبسه المعلمات في الصباح الباكر حين الذهاب إلى المدارس !!
وإن قلت لك ترتديه معظم النساء في الوقت الغير المناسب وفي المكان الغير مناسب 
ولا أدري كيف تتحمل بعض النساء ذلك الحذاء وإن قلت لكِ لقد شاهدت الكثير منهن في المطارات الدولية والله يقطعون مسافات كبيرة للوصول إلى قاعة الوصول حيث الجوازات !!
هذه موضة بل هو ابتلاء!!
و يا قلب لا تحزن ،،
الله المستعان يا أخية ،،
حياكِ الله

----------


## تلميذة علم

يكفينا لعدم لبسه مضاره الصحية ... قرأت مرة في مجلة طبية أنه يسبب سبع أمراض للقدم و الظهر بتقادم الزمن في لبسه و الواقع يدل ... سمعت احدى المعلمات و هي كبيرة كانت تلبس الكعب و مرضت في ظهرها من أثره  تقول ليت البنات يدركون مضاره ... 

و فعلاً كما تقول حفيدة المتولي الأحذية غالبها في المحلات كعب .. و التي تكون غير ذلك تكون كما يقولون (ذوق عجائز) ... عادة أنا لا ألتفت إلى الشكل فقط اشتري ما اجده مريح  " مرة اشتريت للعيد حذاء و في صلاة العيد صلت بجنبي عجوز حفظها الله ... المهم عندما انتهت الصلاة ذهب ألبس حذائي و إذا بجنبه حذاء يشبهه تماماً ... 


وجه نظري الحذاء شيء يوضع تحت القدم ... فالمهم أن يحمي القدم فحسب ...

----------


## حفيدة المتولي

جزاكن الله خيرا 

اسال الله ان يعيد قلوبنا  للفطره

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

أحسن الله إليكِ أيتها الكريمة ..
ولا أدري كيف يلبسنه أصلاً ! ، ما جرَّبتُ قبلُ وليس لي رغبةٌ في التجربة (ابتسامة) ..
المهم لديَّ أن يكون مُريحًا فسيحًا ، ولا دخلَ للجمال مِن عدمه بالكعب العالي برأيي ؛ فلستُ أرى فيه جمالاً البتة ، هذا بقصور نظري والله أعلم ..

----------


## الأمل الراحل

العجيب ان أكثر من ترتدي الكعب العالي هي الموظفة وتجدين مكتبها في الدور الثالث وتمشي بالكعبين بخفة ورشاقة.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> العجيب ان أكثر من ترتدي الكعب العالي هي الموظفة وتجدين مكتبها في الدور الثالث وتمشي بالكعبين بخفة ورشاقة.


 
أما أنا فلا زلت أعجب لأمر طالبة عندي ، كانت تسير أمامي لتصعد الدرج ، مع لباس يصلح للحفلات ووجه رسمت على تقاسيمه الفنون الجميلة  على حد تعبير شيخنا الدكتور عمر عبد الكافي ، وكعب عالي عجيب غريب ... وتستدير لتراني وراءها لتقول بلهجتنا ( سلام استاذة ... شفتي وين دارونا قتلونا بهاد دروج ؟؟؟؟؟؟ )
 :Smile: 
 بمعنى أتعبونا بوضع هذا الدرج العالي ؟؟؟؟ 
وقد نسيت المسكينة الكعب العالي
سبحان الله ، أستغرب كيف تتحمل المشي به وبكل سهولة ؟؟؟؟
بصراحة أنا أفضل الكعب الأرضي لتسهيل الحركة بين البيت والجامعة والمكتبة والعمل
أحسن
أريح
أفضل

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

أضحك الله سنك أختي / أمة الوهاب  :Smile:

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

> ( سلام استاذة ... شفتي وين دارونا قتلونا بهاد دروج ؟؟؟؟؟؟ )


: )   :  )  :  )

تذكرتُ صديقتي التونسية ولهجتها , أقول صراحة ًما أجمل لهجة أهل المغرب العربي جميعاً , أجد لذة في فك شفراتها  :  ) .

----------


## فدوه

لما هذا التحامل على الكعب العالي , وفقكم الله 
يعني لو كان حجم الكعب متوسط أو أعلى من المتوسط بقليل ,وأيضاً ومريح , فلما المانع ؟؟؟
يعني مو معقوله , وحده معزومه على فرح لصديقتها , أو لزيارة صديقة لها , وتلبس حذاء رياضي؟؟؟ صعبه!!!
هي رايحه تعمل رياضه؟؟؟!!!
بعدين قضية الصوت الصادر من الكعب , ممكن العمل على إزالته , بوجود قطعة من الجلد توضع على حافة الكعب , تمنع الصوت 
والاحذية الإيطالية , تراها مريحة وتحتوي على هذه القطعة المانعة للصوت .
وبعدين الأصل في الأشياء الإباحة , والمرأة قد نشئت في الزينة 
ولبس الكعب العالي بضابط الذي ذكرته قد تفضله بعض النساء , فلما التعصب! 
وشكراً
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,,,

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> : ) : ) : )
> 
> تذكرتُ صديقتي التونسية ولهجتها , أقول صراحة ًما أجمل لهجة أهل المغرب العربي جميعاً , أجد لذة في فك شفراتها : ) .


واش عجباتك هدرتنا ؟ يسلمك ويعزك ختي ، ربي يخليك ، مارحبا بيك لعندنا ختي .
 :Smile: 
يعني : إذن أعجبتكي لهجتنا ، تسلمي ،  أهلا وسهلا بك عندنا أختي .

بارك الله فيك أخية

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> لما هذا التحامل على الكعب العالي , وفقكم الله 
> 
> يعني لو كان حجم الكعب متوسط أو أعلى من المتوسط بقليل ,وأيضاً ومريح , فلما المانع ؟؟؟
> يعني مو معقوله , وحده معزومه على فرح لصديقتها , أو لزيارة صديقة لها , وتلبس حذاء رياضي؟؟؟ صعبه!!!
> هي رايحه تعمل رياضه؟؟؟!!!
> بعدين قضية الصوت الصادر من الكعب , ممكن العمل على إزالته , بوجود قطعة من الجلد توضع على حافة الكعب , تمنع الصوت 
> والاحذية الإيطالية , تراها مريحة وتحتوي على هذه القطعة المانعة للصوت .
> وبعدين الأصل في الأشياء الإباحة , والمرأة قد نشئت في الزينة 
> ولبس الكعب العالي بضابط الذي ذكرته قد تفضله بعض النساء , فلما التعصب! 
> ...


 

الأصل في الأشياء الإباحة هذا صحيح لكنن نتناقش في الأمر ونبرز المساوئ التي تنجر عن ذلك ، أتعرفين ... الذهاب بحذاء رياضي   :Smile:  لحفلة نسائية يجعلك مميزة - ابتسامة -
يبقى انا شخصيا لا أحب الكعب العالي إلا في الطلعات المهمة الحذاء الذي يناسب اللباس وغيرو ...  وليس للعمل لانني أخاف أضرب أحد الطلاب  في مقتل لأنني أغضب بسرعة  :Smile:   أو للدراسة لانني احب ان أتحرك بسرعة  :Smile:  وأعود لأفتح على النات 
ابتسامة فقط لأخواتي الغاليات 
بارك الله فيك أختي الغالية

----------


## فدوه

> أتعرفين ... الذهاب بحذاء رياضي  لحفلة نسائية يجعلك مميزة - ابتسامة -


ولو معها بدله رياضية !! لاكتملت الزينة!!!!!!!


> وليس للعمل لانني أخاف أضرب أحد الطلاب في مقتل لأنني أغضب بسرعة


حماك الرحمن من الغضب ,, حتى يسلم طلابك!!!
لكِ مني أجمل تحية أختي

----------


## فاقده ابوها

الله يوفقك على هالموضوع يارب ياربي
 مادري كيف يلبسونه حتى احيانن بالاسواق والشوارع والله انا ماارتاح فيه جربته سبحان الله ماتقبلته وتركته

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

http://www.islamqa.com/ar/ref/26215

----------


## حفيدة المتولي

معليش  اخواتي  بارك الله  فيكن  جميعا  اختكم  فهمها  علي  القدر


افهم  انه  جائز  مع  النساء اي الاجتماعات  النسائيه  ام  لا

----------


## أنصارية

انا بصراحة البس الكعب ولكن ليس المدبب الذي يكون دقيقا هذا متعب جدا للقدم والظهر ولا ادري كيف تتحمله المرأة التي تلبسه .. الكعب المريح هو الذي يكون فيه ارتفاع من الامام ايضا .. ولكني البسه في المناسبات وبعيدا عن انظار الرجال .. أما السوق والمستشفى .. فالبس حذاء منخفض جدا بل ليس له كعب نهائيا ...

----------


## أم حكيم

> وجه نظري الحذاء شيء يوضع تحت القدم ... فالمهم أن يحمي القدم فحسب ...


وجهة نظرك جيدة لكن ماذا تقولين في هذه الحالة :
جاء المطر على آخر الدوام المدرسي فكسبتها صاحبة الكعب حيث لم يمنعها الوحل من المسير .
طبعا هذا مع الكعب العالي من مقدمتة إلى مؤخرته .
ولا أعتقد أن في هذا الكعب محظور شرعي ولا صحي .بل ينطبق عليه الحديث (لا يزال الرجل راكبا ما انتعل).
(عفوا لا أعرف تخريج الحديث)

----------

